# Propigating/Trimming L.Panatal



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, cutting it isn't the problem. The top that I cut off is doing fine and growing beautifully but the bottom of the trimmed plant is doing nothing at all. What gives?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

it seems slower to pop out sideshoots than the other two - 
L.araguaia and L.cuba, but it will eventually.

mine branches like crazy above the water. 
not so often below.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

So your telling me I need patience?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

or you could try tissue culture.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't think that would be something I could handle.


----------

